# Placa de microondas quedo tildada y marca dos ceros



## fgalli (Ago 26, 2012)

Necesito informacion de placa de micro queen que quedo trancada marcando dos ceros en el display, usa un micro sh69p26k. Del cual no encontre ningun dato


----------



## fgalli (Ago 26, 2012)

fgalli dijo:


> Necesito informacion de placa de micro queen que quedo trancada marcando dos ceros en el display, usa un micro sh69p26k. Del cual no encontre ningun dato



Lleva un rele que no estaba pegando y quedaba alimentado con baja tension, por eso no me funcionaba la placa de control del micro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

ya funciona?                          .


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 27, 2012)

yo tengo la misma duda??
 ahi el data del micro...
http://www.dz863.com/datasheet-8293449463-SH69P26K_Otp-6k-4-bit-Micro-controller/


----------



## fgalli (Ago 27, 2012)

Lo estoy probando desde ayer, pero aparentemente quedo. Muchas ggracias por la informacion del micro


----------

